# Hard drive logics -SOLD



## glorycloud (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice lot of mostly older SCSI and IDE hard drive logics.
There are some SATA laptop and desktop boards as well.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333168242003?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

:G


----------



## anachronism (Apr 23, 2019)

You do know that's more than the gold value right?


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 23, 2019)

I have no idea what the gold value of hard drive logics may or may not be.
There are other PM values in the MLCC's, etc. I am sure and these older
boards seem to be replete with them. I can only gauge eBay values by
what I can see in sold listings and even that would be hard to really do
as each lot sold is different in it's make up.

This lot may or may not sell. Only time will tell. I regularly sell items
through the make offer option for those who are so inclined. 8)


----------



## canedane (Apr 24, 2019)

There is room for profite. This is the place i sell my hard drive logics. 15.50 Euro/kilo. https://altmetallhandel-heimberger.de/category/show/21/elektronikschrott


----------



## anachronism (Apr 24, 2019)

canedane said:


> There is room for profite. This is the place i sell my hard drive logics. 15.50 Euro/kilo. https://altmetallhandel-heimberger.de/category/show/21/elektronikschrott




No - the price they are being sold for by Glorycloud is more than 15.5 euros per Kg when you convert the numbers.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 24, 2019)

Sold


----------



## anachronism (Apr 24, 2019)

Fair enough. There's no accounting for buyers!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Beg to differ. IRT wouldn't be paying 10 bucks a pound for them if they couldn't make money on them.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 26, 2019)

silversaddle1 said:


> Beg to differ. IRT wouldn't be paying 10 bucks a pound for them if they couldn't make money on them.



Sure, differ away that's fine Scott. The difference being I've had tonnes of them refined in differing refineries and the hard return data doesn't support paying $10 per pound as a commercial proposition.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 26, 2019)

anachronism said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Beg to differ. IRT wouldn't be paying 10 bucks a pound for them if they couldn't make money on them.
> ...


Then why are they buying them for 10 bucks a pound then?


----------



## anachronism (Apr 26, 2019)

silversaddle1 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > silversaddle1 said:
> ...



I've absolutely no idea Scott. Those are the facts, so maybe they are happy working for a tiny tiny margin (with a bit of luck)

Edit - with the current exchange rate the price of $10 per pound is in fact higher than the average return.


----------

